# Personals/rentals



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

Is there a place on this site for personal ads or rental ads? Unsure where to post this question! Thanks


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> Is there a place on this site for personal ads or rental ads? Unsure where to post this question! Thanks


There is a Mexico Classifieds section just under La Chatarrería. That's where Premium forum members (you pay a small fee to become one) are permitted to place ads.


----------

